# Looking for Work?



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm looking to employ somebody to help me with my cornsnakes. Mostly cleaning and feeding probably an hour each evening and all day Saturday or Sunday. I live in Eltham/Falconwood (London SE9). Please email me if you are interested. 

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

ballpiefun said:


> I'm looking to employ somebody to help me with my cornsnakes. Mostly cleaning and feeding probably an hour each evening and all day Saturday or Sunday. I live in Eltham/Falconwood (London SE9). Please email me if you are interested.
> 
> Cheers,
> Patrick.


Will you pay?:lol2:


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> Will you pay?:lol2:


I think the phrase To Employ would answer that :lol2:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Gerry4292 said:


> I think the phrase To Employ would answer that :lol2:


You never know. He might want it done for free.:lol2:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I would so do this if I lived in London!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Prettyjoby said:


> I would so do this if I lived in London!


I'm hoping to do it.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Of course I will pay. What would be a fair rate?


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Brad - Do you want to come around for a chat tomorrow? I'm not sure how old you are but if you are under 18 I should be grateful if you could get one of your parents/guardians to speak to me first. I have PM'd you my phone number.

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

you got pm


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

ballpiefun said:


> Brad - Do you want to come around for a chat tomorrow? I'm not sure how old you are but if you are under 18 I should be grateful if you could get one of your parents/guardians to speak to me first. I have PM'd you my phone number.
> 
> Cheers,
> Patrick.


Yeah i've told me mum and dad and they're going to talk about it and i'll probably ring you tonight about it. I've just turned 17 by the way. What time is it alright to ring you this evening?


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Brads - You can ring any time. Whatever suits you best. Your Mum or Dad are quite welcome to come around too just to make sure it's a safe environment you'll be working in.

I'll be here with my Mrs and my three lazy kids (19, 18 and 16)!!

Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> I'm hoping to do it.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah yes, but I am over 16.. and rochester is a lot further from London than sidcup! It would cost me over £15quid just to get there . Working with snakes would be mighty cool though


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Prettyjoby said:


> Ah yes, but I am over 16.. and rochester is a lot further from London than sidcup! It would cost me over £15quid just to get there . Working with snakes would be mighty cool though


 
well when i have around 400 by october youre welcome to come down to mine lol.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Still looking for somebody local. Needs to be reliable. This will be an ideal opportunity for somebody to work with a wide variety of corns, including many high end morphs. Training will be given on genetics and in time the person will also help out with breeding and incubation. This would be ideal for somebody attending college on an Animal Welfare/Management course looking for work experience as part of their course. Please email me if you are seriously interested. No timewasters or mercenaries please. 

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Anybody ?


----------



## NikkiB (Aug 10, 2008)

:flrt:awww move to essex then ill do it, and id save up the hours and swop them for high end hatchlings....TUT

Good luck with finding someone


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Surely somebody would luv to do this job!! If i was nearer(& younger lol) id jump at the chance
It beats a paper round for youngsters
Does the lazy kids not help you out then?


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

What does a paper round pay these days in the way of an hourly rate?

My kids help a little but one is in full time work, one is off to Uni next week and the other one is at college doing an Animal Management Course, so when he gets home, he's looking for a change to his daily chores and doesn't fancy cleaning snakes when he's been mucking out horses, sheep, pigs, llamas, ferrets and rabbits all day.

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm finishing work on Tuesday (been made redundant  ), so if you are thinking of moving up to Manchester, I'll do it!  

seriously though, if I lived closer, I'd do it for an endless supply of cups of tea!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

eeji said:


> I'm finishing work on Tuesday (been made redundant  ), so if you are thinking of moving up to Manchester, I'll do it!
> 
> seriously though, if I lived closer, I'd do it for an endless supply of cups of tea!


Hi Ian - I would love to move to Manchester. It would save me a fortune in rail fares over a season and I would be able to see, on a more regular basis, the many good friends I have made in Manchester over the past 35 years of supporting United.

However, my Mrs is a proper London girl and she gets a nose bleed if she goes outside of the M25 so it aint going to happen.

However, I am a bit of a tea monster myself, so if I did and you were to take on the job (it's not really a job is it), you'd be guaranteed loads of tea (builders tea) dark, well brewed and very little milk. I can't stand tea when you can see the bottom of the cup.

Anyway, I still haven't found anyone in South East London. They're all too busy doing nothing hanging around outside of McDonalds. Lazy :censor:s!!


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

This is a really good idea for some help with the herps and for a teenager looking for some pocket money..... why haven't more people done this? :no1:

Good luck finding someone


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

SisterMoonbeam said:


> This is a really good idea for some help with the herps and for a teenager looking for some pocket money..... why haven't more people done this? :no1:
> 
> Good luck finding someone


 
Probably because the teenagers are not interested!! I've been trying to find somebody since August.
:bash:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

how about bristol?
house for sale in my road 
i been looking for workk with reps for ages, so i can get a bit of money for better setups/food and everything.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

:bash:Would love to but I would have to pay the train fare


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm shocked. If i had such an eager interest in corns this would be a no brainer :lol:

Hell, if i lived near by i'd probably even just come round and give you a hand anyway :lol:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

royalpython said:


> I'm shocked. If i had such an eager interest in corns this would be a no brainer :lol:
> 
> Hell, if i lived near by i'd probably even just come round and give you a hand anyway :lol:


 
As would I...........................my only conclusion is that there is nobody on this forum that lives in the Eltham/Sidcup/Bexley area that has such an eager interest in corns.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a great idea, i am head of science a a secondary school in Thurrock, the kids in my reptile club would love an opportunity like this.

Are there any colleges, schools, that run Animal Management courses or similar, maybe ask to out an advert in there, offering wok experience (alhough knowing all the forms and health and safety involved in work eperience, you'd probably need to be inspected etc so too much palava).

The problem is that the number of teenagers able/ willing to give a commitment of every evening will be quite low as things like revision classes start to take over their time.

I hope you do find someone, is there another section you could out this on as i'm sure i've seen some of our younger members asking if there are any jobs around.

Anoother idea, where is your local rep/ amphib club. Maybe put an ad there and perhaps a member's son/daughter would like to do it. That way you know they would be localish.
Good Luck.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

sleepylizard said:


> The problem is that the number of teenagers able/ willing to give a commitment of every evening will be quite low as things like revision classes start to take over their time.


Good feedback. Thanks Sleepylizard.

I am therefore changing my requirements. I am looking for somebody to work a maximum of 4 hours on Saturday and a maximum of 4 hours on Sunday @ £4 an hour cash or £5 an hour in credits towards purchasing corns as part of the 2009 Corn Run. It doesn't necessarily have to be the same person doing both shifts.

Email me if you are interested.

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd do it but a tad too far away.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Cheers repkid. Anyone closer?


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

hi just wondering how many snakes your talking about? i live in bromley and am currently doing an animal management course, ive also got experience from working in bromley aquatics and reptiles. im interested in specialising in reptiles and building up my experience.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Donna - I've sent you a PM but basically I have 70 2008 corn hatchlings, 35 2007 corn yearlings, 5 corn adults, 1 royal python and 1 dumerils boa.

Please call me on the telephone number sent to you on the PM if you would like to come down for a look around over the weekend. I would be happy for one/both of your parents to come with you if you are under 18.

You sound as if you would be ideal for the job.

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh well.........................no phone call from Donna so the job is back up for grabs. :bash:

As a reminder I'm looking for somebody to do 4 hours on Saturday and 4 hours on Sunday, cleaning snake boxes and water bowls, possibly feeding, weighing and if you are any good at photography, taking a few snaps too. In return I will pay £32 cash or £40 towards the purchase of some corns in 2009.
: victory:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't believe no one has taken this opportunity!

when I was under 17 I was doing a paper round for £18 a week, which was atleast 7 hours work and extremely boring, but worst still, there was no tea offered!

Maybe you could try advertising in local schools/colleges if they would allow you or even the local papers. It's not like teens read papers but there parents do and would properly jump at the chance to get there child out of the house earning!

Good luck.


----------



## bradders (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the kids just have it too easy these days. I know I sound like a Victor Mildrew type characteur or something from a Derek and Clive session but I honestly believe this to be the case. They are constantly attached to a mobile phone, ipod, xbox or playstation and their inadequate parents (I include myself in that category) have created a monster that is now out of control. They have been brought up in a give give give environment. They have no respect for themselves never mind anybody else and why should they work for 8 hours for 40 quid when their parents are probably handing out this type of money to them, or at least half of it, on a weekly basis for doing nothing!!!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Victor - I'm sure that what you say is true of a great number of today's teenagers but I'm also sure that there are a lot of kids out there who don't have it so easy and would jump at the chance to earn a few bob. I'm probably just targeting the wrong audience here. I am going to put an advert in a couple of the local shop windows instead.


----------



## bradders (Oct 23, 2008)

ballpiefun said:


> I'm also sure that there are a lot of kids out there who don't have it so easy and would jump at the chance to earn a few bob


i don't believe it
:lol2:


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

Like a lot of replies on here, me or my brother would jump at the chance to do this, lil bro is only 8 but great with our snakes and loves learning more about them. Good luck finding someone!


----------

